# Ran into a poacher on Saturday.



## Skyjacker (Jan 26, 2010)

I hunt some private property in Chatham County that my good friend has access too. Its corporate land and my friend works for the company. This property has two ponds that are dyked in with road access around both ponds. A public creek borders the two ponds and at one point comes in about 10 yards from the road that borders the pond. 

During duck season we hunt the ponds two days a week, and the caretaker allows another group of company employees to hunt it at times as well although they are not as frequent as us. 

We've been hunting there for 5 years. The caretaker of the property lives on the land. They have some vacation homes on the property that are used for "entertainment purposes" etc for clients and friends. 

For the last 4 years, we've never known anyone to try and access the property illegally although we've speculated that its has happened but far too infrequently to really matter. The property is mainly used for deer hunting and the poacher problems in the past has had to do with deer being taken illegally. 

This year, unlike past years we have found evidence of other duck hunters but attributed it to the other group that was coming. Decoys left behind. Footprints in weird spots. But the big thing is unlike past years this year it seems the birds on these ponds were REALLY weary. They used to dive in these ponds without really questioning their safety. Now, they hover above for hours before they commit if they do at all. 

In our group, I'm the one with all the decoys, equipment etc., so when we hunt it, I get out there early in the morning and set up decoys, motion decoys, etc. etc. for the rest of the group, mainly the guys who are company employees but allow me to come with them. Its the least I can do to have permission to hunt the property.

Well, saturday morning I'm sitting there setting up decoys on one of the ponds when I see spotlights coming from the creek. This isn't necessarily untypical. But all of the sudden they stopped at one of the dykes, and I see two flashlights walking up to the access road. 

I have a headlamp too, so I shine it over there and yell out, "You are on private property! You need to get back in the creek." No response. The lights just sit there. I know they see me and heard me. 

So I drop the decoy bag and start walking the 80 yard distance between them and me. I call out again at 50 yards, "this is private property you are on. You're not supposed to be here." No response.

At this point, I'm getting really nervous. I don't know who I'm dealing with and my gun and dog are back in the car. So I get to about 30 yards and say again, "Can I help y'all? I think you may be lost. This is private property." There are two guys. One of them yells out, "Whose property is it?" Now I don't own the property nor know the owner personally. I only know my friend who is the owner's employee and the caretaker". I explain to them whose property it is and that they are on private land. I introduce myself and I said I don't mean to be brash, but the bottom line is this is private property and there are other hunters coming here to hunt this morning. He says boldly, "Well there aren't any posted signs" And then he says "We were just coming to hunt the other pond in here, not this one you are on". I told him we were hunting both ponds and he's not allowed to hunt on this property at all including the other pond which is part of the property. He seemed like a nice enough guy, but quite honestly, I felt like I was caught in a bad situation. It was obvious this guy is a hard core hunter and did enough scouting to find the birds, but he was definitely in the wrong place whether he knew it or not.   

He gave me his name and says he hunts around here all the time and knows the birds were coming into these ponds and hunted here last week. He then asks me how many guys we have coming? He then asks me who the caretaker is, whose the employees I know, that he wants to hunt the property. My feelings is that he knew the property was private and he was incredibly persistent.  I suggested he call a couple of guys. So reluctantly, this guy finally leaves after I suggested to him a couple of places legal in the creek where he can hunt. 

I wasn't rude to the guy because quite honestly when you got two guys in the dark with flashlights in your face, you never know who you are dealing with. I even gave him my business card and told him to call me and I'll give him the caretaker's number. 

Well when my friends get there and the caretaker, I tell them about my experience, and of course they were really upset. It kind of explained a lot about how the season had gone thus far and explaining the reduced numbers as well as weary birds. The caretaker tells me that everyone around here knows this is private land and its dead obvious the minute you pull up from the creek. He was going to have posted signs placed and get the gamewarden involved. He said he used to invite the gamewardens out to hunt once a year on the ponds so they'll definitely help him out. 

During our hunt, obviously he heard the shots, the two came back, pulled up at another dyke 60 yards out from the pond, and walked in on two of my friends and employees of the company who were walking between blinds. They apparently turned back around and went out to the boat as soon as they saw people. 

I couldn't believe they came back. It really ignited the caretaker that they came back while we were hunting. What would y'all have done? It wasn't my property and here I am faced with two poachers at 5:30am. I thought I handled it ok, but probably was too nice.


----------



## over&under (Jan 26, 2010)

You did the right thing under the circumstances. Now it is up to the caretaker/landowner to try and ensure that it does not become a problem. Hopefully posting signs and informing DNR will take care of it


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds like you did what you could, considering your position. Clearly they have no respect for private property. Regardless whether it was posted or not, they knew they didn't own it and they also knew they didn't have permission to hunt it. Very brazen.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 26, 2010)

Lots of this going on in Chatham county especially with a public creek 10 yards away to access.

The best thing to do is hunt it and call Cindy.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds like you have some thugs on your hands..JMO. You did what you could and needed to do..Now if I was the land owner/ caretaker these fella's would be charged if caught again. I would feel no mercy they have been fairly warned. Most people including myself respond fairly well to warnings. They sould be thankful they got one and you didn't call the GW right then.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 26, 2010)

As mentioned you did the correct and the posted signs will help prosecute them if they do come back. You would think the care taker could hear gun shots if he lives on the property though?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't stand poaching trespassers.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

mcarge said:


> Lots of this going on in Chatham county especially with a public creek 10 yards away to access.
> .




Got room for 1 more? 


Seriously, that's messed up and if I were to bet they have been hunting it before if they were that brazen about it. Get there registation numbers if it happens again and go ahead and report it now. I got no use for that kinda behavior


----------



## mcarge (Jan 26, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Got room for 1 more?
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's messed up and if I were to bet they have been hunting it before if they were that brazen about it. Get there registation numbers if it happens again and go ahead and report it now. I got no use for that kinda behavior



As long as we go to your spot


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

mcarge said:


> As long as we go to your spot



Careful, You've already brought enough new pressure to some peoples area's by taking half a small down down to them and teaching them all you know. There's bridges in that area and one doesn't wish to burn them all.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 26, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I can't stand poaching trespassers.




Oh great!  Another dang moderator trolling the bad kids table.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcarge said:


> As long as we go to your spot




Does that dog retrieve decoys too?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 26, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Oh gosh!  Another dang moderator trolling the bad kids table.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Oh great!  Another dang moderator trolling the bad kids table.



...just passin' through...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 26, 2010)

Skyjacker, you handled it very well.  Definitely keep an eye out they will be back unfortunely>


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 26, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Aw junk boys!!!  We're surrounded.  Wave the white flag and go out with your hands up.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 26, 2010)

Ya'll here for the Tammie shoot? It starts at 6:30 this afternoon. 

Nothing happening in here.. " Everyone just smile and waive boys"


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Does that dog retrieve decoys too?



Ouch! as a matter of fact..........


Back to the point though!!!!!

Why would a person like that be so intent on tresspassing after he was informed. I don't get that at all! What gear turns in ones mind to make them have the mindset to insist on tresspassing?


----------



## mcarge (Jan 26, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Careful, You've already brought enough new pressure to some peoples area's by taking half a small down down to them and teaching them all you know. There's bridges in that area and one doesn't wish to burn them all.



I am not to sure what "a small down down is" but trying to interpret what you are saying my response would be:

I usually hunt public land, most of which I have hunted the same spots for a decade and as for teaching someone all I know...is really not that much because of the very nature of our sport and I don't know much. 

This is why I asked if we could go to your spot.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 26, 2010)

Just smile and waive...


----------



## mcarge (Jan 26, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Does that dog retrieve decoys too?



Did someones dog retrieve a decoy?


----------



## Knotwild (Jan 26, 2010)

Plan A
1. Stop hunting the pond for a while. 
2. Apply lots of corn. 
3. Call the feds.

Plan B
Invite your local DNR man to hunt with you.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 26, 2010)

Knotwild said:


> Plan A
> 1. Stop hunting the pond for a while.
> 2. Apply lots of corn.
> 3. Call the feds.
> ...



Funny, Plan A is being implemented now since we're not hunting it the rest of the season.  This was exactly what we discussed doing along with posted signs.  The game wardens are already out there figuring out the best place for them to catch the poachers if they come back this season.


----------



## Knotwild (Jan 26, 2010)

I have spent a lot of time in the ACE Basin in S.C. and have friends there who manage plantations. They consider poaching serious business. The father of one manager I know killed a poacher who was night hunting in a fight. The sad thing is that you have to be ruthless or things will continue to elevate. They will not stop pushing until you win the uncontested upper hand. 

If you really wanted to get them, use oats instead of corn. If you don't know oats are there, you won't see them.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 26, 2010)

Also, make sure you have written permission next time you are out there.  It's easier to tell someone to leave when you can prove that you have the right to be there.


----------



## Inspector (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd have simply called the GW.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 26, 2010)

mcarge said:


> Did someones dog retrieve a decoy?


so some of us have heard.( or seen)


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Jan 26, 2010)

*Dirty Rotten Poachers*

We had something like this happen during deer season. But i will tell you one thing a police officer cant give them a ticket for tresspassing on the first time they are caught. They will get a warning and if they are caught again then they will get a ticket. And also by law all land in the state of Georgia is posted there doesnt have to be signs just thought this might help. And i like the idea with the corn and and callin Mr.Greenbritches


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2010)

Seen a lady call the Jackson County Sheriffs Dept to a couple of fellows for Trespassing at the Bear Creek Res. They told the lady if she wanted to press charges he would arrest them for Trespassing.It was a old man & teenager she said not this time & the officer replied are you sure"? He acted like he wanted to arrest them but he left it up to the landowner.Me personally if i go as far to call the man out i guess someone would take a ride but i wouldnt have called to start with because the water was down about 20 ft & they were walking where the water used to be to me thats not Trespassing???  This was during the Drought...


----------



## FowlPlay (Jan 27, 2010)

I hate to think the second time he could have taken a glancing blow of steel.


----------



## MaconMan90 (Nov 10, 2011)

Knotwild said:


> I have spent a lot of time in the ACE Basin in S.C. and have friends there who manage plantations. [U*]**They consider poaching serious business. The father of one manager I know killed a poacher who was night hunting in a fight.*[/U] The sad thing is that you have to be ruthless or things will continue to elevate. They will not stop pushing until you win the uncontested upper hand.
> 
> If you really wanted to get them, use oats instead of corn. If you don't know oats are there, you won't see them.




killed someone??


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2011)

*I have hunted many places all around Savannah  since 1978*

and I hate to say this but this is the norm. I am in the same situation in the next county over in  Effingham. I am able to call the law in  my case ,but Posted signs dont seem to mean a thing to these folks. We have plenty of public land that people can duck hunt around Savannah.  It can be real good and it can be real bad. But there is no excuse for what happened to you.  The problem is that a police report has to be filed to make it stick. Other than that a cop has to catch them in the act. Good Luck!


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 11, 2011)

Even if it's their first time getting caught tresspassing if they're hunting then they'd have guns. Isn't armed trespass a felony there? It is in Florida. They'd be taking a serious ride the first time they were caught here. 


I had a similar situation on my land. I put together a food plot in the back about 20 yards from the property line (only place I could) and the guy that lives in a trailer on the adjoining property set up a ladder stand, 3' from my property line but looking down on my plot.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 11, 2011)

*X2x2*



rapid fire said:


> also, make sure you have written permission next time you are out there.  It's easier to tell someone to leave when you can prove that you have the right to be there.


x2x2


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> I had a similar situation on my land. I put together a food plot in the back about 20 yards from the property line (only place I could) and the guy that lives in a trailer on the adjoining property set up a ladder stand, 3' from my property line but looking down on my plot.



I feel your pain, but there is no foul until he decides to take the shot over your land.

All that exists until then is the means waiting on the opportunity.  The inclination will be determinable when the opportunity arrives.

If the presence of the stand in relation to the line and the food plot constituted a violation nearly every man on earth could be arrested for rape and many for murder.


----------

